# waxpack



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

My wax pack box has just arrived... not that I know much and only had a very quick look, but lots of goodies in it!... no idea what they do but looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

So what are the contents then?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah pretty happy with mine. I have bought both box 1 and 2.
I really like receiving it and the quality is brilliant IMO I just can't see me buying many more. I just don't use that much wax!!


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

If peeps have got them then 
Various stickers
Air Freshner
Carspunk Wax tester
50Cal wax Tester
Autobrite synthetic paint sealent
Car pro hydro2 Lite
Couple of applicatior pads
and a car pro orange microfibre towel


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

dendass said:


> If peeps have got them then
> Various stickers
> Air Freshner
> Carspunk Wax tester
> ...


That's pretty underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I had some carspunk wax and never used it so sold it can see that happening with this 1 been wanting to try the others and the hydro2 lite looks really good


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Kash-Jnr said:


> That's pretty underwhelming to be honest.


For someone whos completely new to it all, and just interested in finding out different products and what works/doesnt work I dont think its that bad to be honest. each to there own tho!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not disappointed at all for £18.95 delivered it's a cracking box


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

does sound like a great box for the price!
They have any left?


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> does sound like a great box for the price!
> They have any left?


Box three starts tonight I think


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm hoping mine is waiting for me when I get home 

Sounds a good box, although box 1 waxes were amazing, wish I had bought that.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Jonnybbad said:


> I'm not disappointed at all for £18.95 delivered it's a cracking box


Glad someone who knows says that as I was chuffed with it... bit disheartened when its seen as underwhelming!


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

would like to know what's in it before buying though which I guess is the downside


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> I'm hoping mine is waiting for me when I get home
> 
> Sounds a good box, although box 1 waxes were amazing, wish I had bought that.


box 1 was epic and the contents surprised a lot of people me included

if I'm honest I was getting bored of waxybox's and having loads of samples laying around not getting used so for me this came at the right time and it has lived up to the hype


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Impressed with the contents of mine, the 50cal wax smells great and from the reviews I've seen its a pretty good wax and I've just bought a load of the higher gsm Boa's so even better that I got one in the box as there by far the best towels I've ever used and believe me I've tried them all

I stopped buying waxybox as it was getting very repetitive, there's only so many QD's and APC's you can use and very rarely did I get something that I would ever use so I had 8 boxes full of brand new samples and the waxes I never once used so I was paying £15 a month for a microfiber and an air freshener.

Thankfully I recently sold the samples I had left and got some of my money back but that was more than a year of having them 

The waxpack this month has products that I know I will use as I just bought some Purity X so the Hydro2 will definitely be getting used


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

dendass said:


> Glad someone who knows says that as I was chuffed with it... bit disheartened when its seen as underwhelming!


admittedly it's not gonna please everyone but for me it's spot on and for the cost is well worth the money


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

rajanm1 said:


> would like to know what's in it before buying though which I guess is the downside


that's all part of the fun


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Received my today, very impressed.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Got mine today, looking forward to trying the hydro lite and the autobrite to seal and protect, the microfibre looks really good too.
Gave me the inclination to go out and clean the wife's car only to find someone had swiped the rear bumper and taken a finger nail sized chunk of paint off and various scratches! Wnakers


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Stupid question chaps everyone who bought the pack should have the 50.cal Wax and Carspunk? Don't have either in my box?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

What have you got then


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jonnybbad said:


> What have you got then


AD and CarPro spray bottles, CarPro Boa, 2 black applicator pads, Wax Pack and CarPro Sticker and a Wax Pack type postcard.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

So no waxes at all have u contacted Dan or rob


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> AD and CarPro spray bottles, CarPro Boa, 2 black applicator pads, Wax Pack and CarPro Sticker and a Wax Pack type postcard.


I would be pretty annoyed getting a waxbox with no waxes in!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sure it's a genuine mistake


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've dropped a message to Wax Pack via their site sure it will get sorted


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> I would be pretty annoyed getting a waxbox with no waxes in!


I thought I was going mad but it's just one of those things.



Jonnybbad said:


> I'm sure it's a genuine mistake


I'm sure it is as well


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

So it would be true to say you have no spunk yoghurt boy


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> So it would be true to say you have no spunk yoghurt boy


It would be fair to say Doug, certainly today!

Little bit gutted as cheered me up no end to see the package at home, I've been in for an op today. Hey ho it's a couple of samples and I'm sure it will all get sorted.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I was missing the 2 bottles in pack 1 and then one of the waxes in pack 2 today.
Contacted them via FB and they said they will sort and send all the missing items.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Richors said:


> I was missing the 2 bottles in pack 1 and then one of the waxes in pack 2 today.
> 
> Contacted them via FB and they said they will sort and send all the missing items.


Not on Faceache I'm afraid,...I'm sure they'll pick it up off the back of my E-mail and sort it out. Not put me off I'll be ordering the next one


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Already ordered the next box


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have ordered the next one to try it out


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Not on Faceache I'm afraid,...I'm sure they'll pick it up off the back of my E-mail and sort it out. Not put me off I'll be ordering the next one


Am sure they will mate. :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and my mate both have them 2


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

All sorted, reply back from the guys on E-mail late last night and replacements will be sent ASAP.

Can't say fairer than that


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy days you'll have your spunk back


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Happy days you'll have your spunk back


You never know may get extra spunk.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> That's pretty underwhelming to be honest.


I received mine today, and compared to Waxybox there are less products. I suppose its more focused on the wax side and two 30ml samples have got to be ~£7 a piece? so it does add up..

I think I prefer the wider selection in Waxybox as i don't use waxes that often!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Premium applicators, And a car pro boa you are looking at around £5-6 plus postage


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I received box 2, and was happy, as I have been thinking of trying 50 Cal's wax, and there is a sample in the box. Have ordered box 3.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> I received mine today, and compared to Waxybox there are less products. I suppose its more focused on the wax side and two 30ml samples have got to be ~£7 a piece? so it does add up..
> 
> I think I prefer the wider selection in Waxybox as i don't use waxes that often!


Having purchased many a waxy box in the past I found it very repetitive


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought a few waxybox's in the past and still have the odd sample bottle or two - can't say i ever had a bad product as such but my stocks of full size products meant i barely got to use the samplers.

Tried waxpack #2 just for the sake of it - again it contained not all products I'd immediately go out and buy (part of the fun) but..

washed the other half's MINI today prior to going for a service on Thursday. Its winter wax protection was all but gone, so thought i;d give the hydro2 sample a go - got nothing to lose and didn;t want to go full tilt on re-waxing if the dealer was going to wash half of it away. I applied the hydro2 lite by spraying onto one of the foam applicators, wiping over the washed n rinsed paintwork and then hosed off. Great beading given the nature of the product and quickly dried with a towel. 

Glad for the sample and the trial - timing perhaps was right, and the result very pleasing for the ease of use - far better than those 'wax n rinse' products in Halfords.

The paint sealant and wax samplers will be used on wheels, the cloth is a good quality item.

Overall can;t complain at the money :thumb::thumb::wave:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I used the pink fashion wax today - easy on/off and good results. 
Smells great too!


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

All really good products and i think both boxes have their benefits and their downfalls, personally wont use both wax samples completely by the next time around so may alternate ordering between waxpack one month and waxybox the next. Benefit of waxybox is can usually clean everything with each sample in theirs so you can get 1-2 washes out of it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the point is that a lot of us, especially those who don't do this for a job and just look after our own vehicles, buy a lot of stuff for the sheer hell of it and it lasts ages.

I have a tub of Victoria Concours and Collinite 476 that are each around 8 years old and I've quite literally not made a dent in them.

This way you have 2-3 smaller products on the shelf vs. 1 large product.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

The tester pots and sprays that came in this months and the ones you see in waxybox are they sufficient to do a car or just part of it? Daft question I know!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

dendass said:


> The tester pots and sprays that came in this months and the ones you see in waxybox are they sufficient to do a car or just part of it? Daft question I know!


I'd say a good number of cars!


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

TJenkos said:


> I'd say a good number of cars!


Really? from the sprays... I must waste so much product in the past!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

You should easily do 2 if not more with 50mls


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought it was alright I used the snowfoam and shampoo and both did a good job worth the money in my eyes


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jonnybbad said:


> I thought it was alright I used the snowfoam and shampoo and both did a good job worth the money in my eyes
> View attachment 43039


It was my first Waxpack so was expecting some waxes and LSP stuff. Not something that looks like a complete rip off of AF. None the less will give the stuff a try :lol:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

The problem is all the products have come from one company that not many will recognise and expectations were high given the quality of previous packs.
I purchased a one off pack from a Facebook group so didn't bother with this months wax pack


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Confused here? All they have done is a 'branded' box from one company.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

J306TD said:


> Confused here? All they have done is a 'branded' box from one company.


the products and pictures are kind of alike ?? and the name? and the boxes? 
im not saying anymore on this as the last time it was mentioned in another section the thread was deleted


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> the products and pictures are kind of alike ?? and the name? and the boxes?
> im not saying anymore on this as the last time it was mentioned in another section the thread was deleted


Maybe they all source from the same manufacturer (of course each with their own "unique spec" that they have "developed and fine tuned" in conjunction with said manufacturer) .


----------



## paleredfox (Sep 23, 2012)

Personally i found the snow foam and shampoo absolutely terrible - shockingly bad.

It reminded me of the cheapo type of products I used before i got into detailling.

It was ultimately very disappointing given the last box wax very good indeed.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It was my first Waxpack so was expecting some waxes and LSP stuff. Not something that looks like a complete rip off of AF. None the less will give the stuff a try :lol:


This wasn't a regular waxpack this was as described a xl branded box which are sold in between the regular wax pack's

Yes it wasn't from a well known supplier which some including me hadn't used or heard of so for me gave me a chance to sample there products and decide whether I'd buy full size or not which is what these boxes are designed to do

The box that is currently on sale is a regular waxpack which this month has 3 waxes and other bits


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

paleredfox said:


> Personally i found the snow foam and shampoo absolutely terrible - shockingly bad.
> 
> It reminded me of the cheapo type of products I used before i got into detailling.
> 
> It was ultimately very disappointing given the last box wax very good indeed.


I found the products did a decent job really shampoo wasn't brilliant but the snowfoam and glass cleaner were good


----------



## iggy.d (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought the clarity quick detailer was marvelous, in fact I like it better than my DJ red mist! which is praise indeed.
Got to agree on the shampoo, not very good, hardly any suds!


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Jonnybbad said:


> This wasn't a regular waxpack this was as described a xl branded box which are sold in between the regular wax pack's
> 
> Yes it wasn't from a well known supplier which some including me hadn't used or heard of so for me gave me a chance to sample there products and decide whether I'd buy full size or not which is what these boxes are designed to do
> 
> The box that is currently on sale is a regular waxpack which this month has 3 waxes and other bits


Jonny this is exactly what the packs are designed to do you are correct. Finding products that work for you before you commit to the full sizes. There are always going to be things you do not like when buying any surprise product but we do our best to give you a variety of priced products for every budget.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

TheWaxPack said:


> Jonny this is exactly what the packs are designed to do you are correct. Finding products that work for you before you commit to the full sizes. There are always going to be things you do not like when buying any surprise product but we do our best to give you a variety of priced products for every budget.


You do indeed worth every penny


----------

